# Airtel Manual GPRS Setting For Streaming Video !



## Revolution (Mar 22, 2010)

Please help me !
Need  *Airtel Manual GPRS Setting For Streaming Video !*
I'm from Kolkata.
I have Nokia 2700 Classic and Airtel Connection.
I can't watch YouTube on my mobile......*forums.techarena.in/images/smilies/crybaby0.gif 
Can any one tell me the manual setting for Streaming Video.
I have already contacted CC but they told me that Airtel do not support streaming video(What a fcking nonsense.....).
Airtel CC sucks.
Thank you.....


----------



## Revolution (Mar 24, 2010)

So many views,but still no reply.....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 24, 2010)

man 2 s/w for u !!
see which one works well for u !!

1. You Tube WEB ..............

*media.getjar.com/repository/imgresize/159x172x1/16671.jpg

DOWNLOAD

2. VIDEO TUBE.........

*media.getjar.com/repository/imgresize/159x172x1/25285.JPG

DOWNLOAD


----------



## Revolution (Mar 25, 2010)

@*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar56259_4.gif 			  				 					 					paper_heart_21
Thanks....

The 2nd one working but can't watch in full screen
At least I can watch now.....
But,still I need the settings.
I have tried manual settings but that didn't work.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 25, 2010)

try automatic settings from ur telecom provider !!


----------



## Revolution (Mar 26, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> try automatic settings from ur telecom provider !!



How ?
Airtel fail to provide try automatic(I have already called CC).
And SMS "MO" to 543219 not working.....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 26, 2010)

ohk bro i dnt knw abt airtel as i got vodafone connec. and it provides auto. Settings !


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Mar 29, 2010)

Create new personal settings for streaming n give access point as airtelgprs.com...
Works fine for me but really rocks on 3g as I watch IPL over there..
Btw some of videos doesn't supported on mobiles.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 29, 2010)

Didn't work.....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Try this
it will enable you to watch full screen  !!
*media.getjar.com/repository/imgresize/188x194x1/35540.jpg

Download


----------



## Revolution (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to try this and tell u later.
I have tried  VIDEO TUBE but its search result is very poor.....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 29, 2010)

hmmm....wat speed u get in airtel ??

hv u ever checked ??


----------



## Revolution (Mar 30, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> Try this
> it will enable you to watch full screen  !!
> *media.getjar.com/repository/imgresize/188x194x1/35540.jpg
> 
> Download



The speed is little slow.
It got some bugs like u have to click twice to work something.
But it is way better than other.
Videos open with default media player.
Search results are better than before.
Thanks man!







paper_heart_21 said:


> hmmm....wat speed u get in airtel ??
> 
> hv u ever checked ??



Generally I use use net on my PC at morning(4AM-8AM).
Average speed at that time DL:15KBps and UL:1KBps.
YouTube on mobile and web pages(opera mini) opens not super fast but OK.....


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Apr 6, 2010)

apps told by paper heart are really worth to try...


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup,"Vfall" is working on my mobile(Nokia 2700 Classic) with both Airtel and Aircel.
Is there any cheaper GPRS plan for Vodafone ?
I wanna check the speed in my area......


----------



## Revolution (Apr 9, 2010)

@paper_heart_21

Hey,does vodafone Rs.95/- pack has 500MB limit or 2GB limit ?


----------

